# Other Pets > Dogs >  English bull terriers- aka the craziest breed on earth

## bad-one

This is our 11 month old beast Casper. She is our first bull terrier and let me tell you something- if you can train a bullie, you can train anything. From what I've experienced these are extremely smart, comical dogs but they are STUBBORN!

Her 1st b-day will be this upcoming labor day. She is very lucky to make it there. We got her at 3 months old (breeder had not socialized her, she bit anyone and everything roughly and we think she had been kept in the kennel with her mom the entire time. The breeder was obviously in it for money). She was 5 or 6 months old when we noticed she was sick, she wouldn't eat anymore and kept throwing up. So we took her to the vet and ends up she had to get surgery because she had some kind of impaction.

The doctors, to their surprise, ended up pulling half a sandwich bag's worth of one fully chewed up and eaten tennis ball, some string, various bits of plastic and quite a bit of cotton out of her toys. Which for her size was a good section of her intestines and required one large initial incision and 3 once inside. Now whenever she has any toy we supervise her since she will eat ANY misc. piece of junk! Nylabones last about a month before they get too torn up and Kong toys are the only things that hold up against her.

We love her to death, especially when she has her calm, cuddly moments with us. 




How can you say no to that face?


Younger photo:

----------


## Creeptastic

i love her!!

----------


## Ladydragon

awww she's cute.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Very cute! I always wanted one, but too much energy for me! My borzoi boys are laid back and chew nothing.  :Smile:  Thanks for sharing the adorable pics!

----------


## Laooda

Hahaha!  LOVE those knuckleheads!   :Very Happy:   She's stunning... so glad they are only puppies one time!  :sploosh:

----------


## Muze

She is gorgeous.  But she is very lucky that she ended up with you.

----------


## Crying Wolf

I don't know i have two 9 month old border collies that will give her a run for her money.

You have to love the crazy ones.

----------


## bad-one

> I don't know i have two 9 month old border collies that will give her a run for her money.


You never seen her "bully charge" around the house, she goes as fast as she can and slams into our couches, walls, and other pieces of furniture. Around 40lbs of crazed bull terrier flying around has knocked my sister down twice and pushes the couches back against the walls with a thump.





> so glad they are only puppies one time!


Amen to that...




> But she is very lucky that she ended up with you.


I think so too, a lot of people can't handle these dogs and I don't know how many people would fork up around $4,000 in vet bills.

Thanks for all the comments, she is definitely our little baby. I think their goofy cuteness is their saving grace!  :Very Happy:

----------


## VictorianBulldogs

$4000 bill that one is really good amount ... but its nice to see that she have got kind company of yours. 

She is really looking healthy and active as well. What other things she have learned so far, would love to see more photos or videos of her.

----------


## tweets_4611

How cute! I love those dogs! I can't wait until I have time to have a dog again. Thanks for sharing! ^_^

----------


## Jamie-n-Heith

Bullies are so fun!! I love that craziness!! I work for a boarding kennel and we have 2 minnis and 3 standards that come in, they are SOOO much fun until they wack you in the face with that egg head LOL!! Thank god she came thru the blockage, she is a great looking little dog  :Very Happy:

----------


## bad-one

Oh yes, they are head butters. She prods me with her nose all the time and if I pick her up sometimes she will just swing her head around and smack my face  :Weirdface: 

I'll have to get a video of her bullying and slamming into the couch sometime, it's one of the funniest things I've ever seen.

----------


## rabernet

I was watching "It's Me or the Dog" last night and they had an English bull terrier named Chaos, who really lived up to his name! And then I got up this morning, and "Breed All About It" was about Bullies too. Made me think of your thread!

----------


## abuja

> I was watching "It's Me or the Dog" last night and they had an English bull terrier named Chaos, who really lived up to his name! And then I got up this morning, and "Breed All About It" was about Bullies too. Made me think of your thread!


I saw the "Breed all about it" too! I'm a fan of those dog breeds and dog training shows, even though my only pets right now is a shedding snake and an uneaten mouse.

EDIT: Almost forgot, I love your bully! Sure is purty.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lupe

Aww they are soooo cute! I talk to a guy that works at a store I take recyclables to and he keeps a pic. of his boy on his desk   :Razz:  he is a small time breeder and always tries to get me to buy one from a future batch xD

----------


## Snakeman

if you think they're difficult to train, then you've never tango'd with a siberian husky like my max

----------


## BuddhaLuv

I am the Boarding Supervisor and an Exotic Animal Hosp. and I am pretty sure I spent 12 hours today with one similiar LOL. I had to take all of her toys, blankets away etc... because she was just a machine and kept plowing into them :Surprised:  She was hilarious though! When I was walking her she even kept trying to take the leash from me LOL.

Your girl is absolutely beautiful and I am so glad that she provides you with so much joy and ummm irritation LOL.

----------

